# Metric T bar hangers



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ask the ceiling grid manufacturer?

Or use metal stud scraps to make your own box supports.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Tell those commies to put in a real ceiling grid next time.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Ask the ceiling grid manufacturer?
> 
> 
> 
> Or use metal stud scraps to make your own box supports.




I like your idea of asking the manufacturer. I'd normally use scrap steel but the spec calls for specifically manufactured for that purpose supports


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jmcstevenson said:


> I like your idea of asking the manufacturer. I'd normally use scrap steel but the spec calls for specifically manufactured for that purpose supports


If you make your own, then I'd say they are specifically manufactured for that purpose:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> Tell those commies to put in a real ceiling grid next time.


:thumbup:


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

MTW said:


> Tell those commies to put in a real ceiling grid next time.


Or tell those 'merkans to join the 1980's and adopt the metric system like the entire remainder of the world............


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

mitch65 said:


> Or tell those 'merkans to join the 1980's and adopt the metric system like the entire remainder of the world............


I agree that SI is superior, and I used to be on the metric bandwagon. But then I realized that doing something just because everyone else is doing it is stupid.

What would really happen? We wouldn't do a hard conversion, we would just re-label everything in a "soft" conversion. It would still be a gallon of milk, but it would just say something stupid like 3.785 liters.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.tnb.ca/en/pdf-catalogues...sockets/boxes-and-covers/A-Boxes_Covers-E.pdf

Pg A62 part #BC1042

Whether anyone has any????


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I agree that SI is superior, and I used to be on the metric bandwagon. But then I realized that doing something just because everyone else is doing it is stupid.
> 
> What would really happen? We wouldn't do a hard conversion, we would just re-label everything in a "soft" conversion. It would still be a gallon of milk, but it would just say something stupid like 3.785 liters.


It already does. 3.78 Liters. Most liquids list both. I have a bottle of Pepsi here that says 20 FL OZ (1.25PT) 591mL


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

InPhase277 said:


> I agree that SI is superior, and I used to be on the metric bandwagon. But then I realized that doing something just because everyone else is doing it is stupid.
> 
> What would really happen? We wouldn't do a hard conversion, we would just re-label everything in a "soft" conversion. It would still be a gallon of milk, but it would just say something stupid like 3.785 liters.


One set of specs for everything, your gallon isn't even the right size. Real gallon is 4.54 Litres. There are a couple of pilots that wouldn't mind if it were all the same. 767 ran out of fuel over Gimli Manitoba because when it was filled, they measured fuel in Lbs, flight crew recorded as KGs. 

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...al-aircraft-ran-fuel-mid-flight-gimli-glider/


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I like Imperial because it keeps the mind sharp. Adding fractions requires a brain and thought. Metric is boring and is good for people whose minds have been brainwashed by socialism.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

MTW said:


> I like Imperial because it keeps the mind sharp. Adding fractions requires a brain and thought. Metric is boring and is good for people whose minds have been brainwashed by socialism.


Funny, with the Republicans defunding education everywhere you look I'd think fraction math would be beyond most of the young folks coming into the trade in America today. :whistling2:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jrzy said:


> It already does. 3.78 Liters. Most liquids list both. I have a bottle of Pepsi here that says 20 FL OZ (1.25PT) 591mL


Correct, all that would happen is they would remove the FL OZ. from the label.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

mitch65 said:


> Funny, with the Republicans defunding education everywhere you look I'd think fraction math would be beyond most of the young folks coming into the trade in America today. :whistling2:


And with Sharia Law coming to Canada, you'll need to get used to a base-72 virgin number system.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

InPhase277 said:


> And with Sharia Law coming to Canada, you'll need to get used to a base-72 virgin number system.


:laughing::laughing:

Now THAT would keep your mind sharp!!!!!
Sorry to the OP for the hijack. (Mandatory CDN apology once per thread.)


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

mitch65 said:


> http://www.tnb.ca/en/pdf-catalogues...sockets/boxes-and-covers/A-Boxes_Covers-E.pdf
> 
> Pg A62 part #BC1042
> 
> Whether anyone has any????


We've used the heavy Caddy hanger 512HDBPTC and it worked
It's close to the proper length, but not exact (think about 3/8' too long)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This is why American baseball teams whip Canadian ones easily. American pitchers know how to throw 95 *mile* an hour baseballs and Canadian ones don't.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> This is why American baseball teams whip Canadian ones easily. American pitchers know how to throw 95 *mile* an hour baseballs and Canadian ones don't.


But doesn't 152 kph sound even faster:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

wcord said:


> But doesn't 152 kph sound even faster:laughing:


If you're gonna use it, use it correctly: 152 *km/h*. And it's closer to 153... just sayin'.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> If you're gonna use it, use it correctly: 152 *km/h*. And it's closer to 153... just sayin'.


Was just taking your suggestion of a 'soft' conversion


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You can easily bend the ends to a custom length on the Caddy bars with a pair of sheetmetal bending pliers very easily.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

wcord said:


> Was just taking your suggestion of a 'soft' conversion


I said "soft", not "wrong".


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jrzy said:


> It already does. 3.78 Liters. Most liquids list both. I have a bottle of Pepsi here that says 20 FL OZ (1.25PT) 591mL


My busch light says 355 ML.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, I'm curious how much does things change when you work in Canada, or Europe? Take conduit for instance, is there 1/2 inch, or some other similar size in an even metric size? How does it work? No clue.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

We use American conduit sizes and the AWG system. CEC and NEC are pretty similar as far as I know. We have a bunch of electricians from Ireland and England who say they don't use much conduit and when they do they use the trade size (mm). They describe their wire by the circumference. I think 12 AWG was 1.5mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It sounds like you're completely out of luck. The places that use metric ceiling grid don't use North American wiring systems, so there would be no reason to make a metric product that works with our boxes and hardware. I think you're going to be stuck fabricating something.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

How many fixtures do you need to support?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jmcstevenson said:


> We use American conduit sizes and the AWG system. CEC and NEC are pretty similar as far as I know. We have a bunch of electricians from Ireland and England who say they don't use much conduit and when they do they use the trade size (mm). They describe their wire by the circumference. I think 12 AWG was 1.5mm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Metric wire sizes still state the cross-sectional area, but in square mm. Electricians are notoriously lazy no matter where they're from, so it's likely that the just say "millimeter" instead of "millimeters sqaured".


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah those BC1042 that were recommended by someone aren't actually meant for tbar. Wood joists actually. 

It's approximately 150 octogons I'm supporting.. Vacancy sensors, exit signs, fire alarm devices..

Tried calling the tbar manufacturer but they were just bought by a French company and couldn't seem to help...

I guess I'll let the engineer know I'll be fabbing brackets out of 20gauge steel.. Knowing my luck he'll find them on his first Google search. But if YOU guys don't know about any then they can't possibly exist right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This sounds like a bad Monty Python sketch.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Cut the grid down and replace with imperial. 
Comment to MTW
socialism! public funding of police, military, roads. water works, sewers, Electrical distribution, highways, education, etc.

You may not like the term given the nonsense of the cold war but no government isn't socialist to some degree.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Somebody must make a basic metric sized t bar grid support. In all the rest of the world, no one has suspended ceilings that someone has to support devices from? To the internet and to the fridge for another beer...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-line or Caddy has a hanger bar made to mount on T-bar that is adjustable (20"-30") and they also make a clip to attach a box to it. I was looking for the model and didn't see it right off.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I looked at that and was under the assumption the adjustment was for depth and not width. I looked at their international sites and didn't see anything. Given a choice, I prefer the Arlington one, but width adjustment isn't there.

While our manufacturers seem to be global, I can't find anything I like either. Any of our international friends have some brands to recommend. I can see the tile size on the net, but not much for fittings.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

For the record I found the proper hangers. Bline BA12-20, as suggested by someone above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

